# Yosemite waterfall turns to lava



## zzzz (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing like nature to provide an optical illusion. 










Every February Yosemite waterfall turns to 'lava' | Fox News


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2012)

those are great pics


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 20, 2012)

Crazy cool. 

Another natural phenom is the "moonbow". Viewable in only 2 known spots on earth.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 20, 2012)

Great Pic's !


----------



## waltky (Feb 19, 2016)

Firefall from El Capitan in Yosemite...

*Yosemite 'firefall' has hikers transfixed*
_Fri, 19 Feb 2016 - A rare phenomenon known as "firefall" has drawn visitors and photographers to Yosemite National Park in California._


> A rare phenomenon known as "firefall" has drawn visitors and photographers to Yosemite National Park in California.  The stunning visual display happens every February when the light hits a waterfall tumbling down El Capitan.  But the intensity of this phenomenon depends on the volume of water and the cloud cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

